# Odometer and Speedometer stopped working on my 1995 Nissan HB pickup



## lac77 (Mar 11, 2008)

Help! Odometer and Speedometer stopped working on my 1995 Nissan HB 2.4 pickup. I have already replaced the Speed Sensor, what I had originally thought was the problem but it is still not working. 

Any ideas on what else I can check or what could be causing the problem?

Thanks!


----------



## NicHB (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm having the same problem with no luck of a cure. My odometer quite working a while back and then a year later my speedo. That's when I got a speed sensor code. I replace the sensor and not a change even after resetting the codes.

My speedo just gradually raises until it pegs at 100mph.


----------



## lac77 (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for your input. I've had no luck so far and I would hate having to take the front panel apart. All the relays seem to be fine, and I dont knopw which one is which.

Actually, my speedometer nor odometer move a bit! They are completely dead at any speed.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Just replace the entire cluster with one from a junk yard, if you can find a good one. You can probably still get a new speedo from a dealer but they're pricey.


----------



## NicHB (Mar 5, 2008)

Oldnissanguy said:


> Just replace the entire cluster with one from a junk yard, if you can find a good one. You can probably still get a new speedo from a dealer but they're pricey.


I only have 84k on my odometer. I wouldn't really want an old speedo that shows more mileage than I currently have. Anyway to make a new/used on match my current mileage?


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

If you can get it at the dealer they can set the odometer, for a price. I don't know if they can set back a used odometer.


----------

